# Fuck, Marry, Kill: The Rat King Edition



## Daisymae (Oct 29, 2020)

For this exercise you may pick any Rat King member to Fuck, Marry, or Kill. 

You cannot fuck more than one, you must kill at least one.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Oct 29, 2020)

```
kill -s SIGKILL -1
```


----------



## I raped a dog 2day (Oct 29, 2020)

Kill:  myself.  It’s a far better option than marrying or fucking one of those degenerate freaks


----------



## SIGSEGV (Oct 29, 2020)

I raped a dog 2day said:


> Kill:  myself.  It’s a far better option than marrying or fucking one of those degenerate freaks


The only stipulations were "you cannot fuck more than one" and "you must kill at least one" though. Killing all of them satisfies both requirements.


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Oct 29, 2020)

Fuck: none
Marry: none
Kill: no need, 41% will eventually do it themselves.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Oct 29, 2020)

> Rat King member to Fuck, Marry, or Kill.


No.


----------



## JY's Tampon (Oct 29, 2020)

I always thought I’d give anything to see someone hold Sapphixy’s head underwater. Now faced with what “anything” means I’m not so sure anymore.


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 29, 2020)

Kill. All of them.


----------



## Govt. Shitposting Machine (Oct 29, 2020)

Fuck them all in an attempt to do a 100% no glitch STD speedrun


----------



## Tim Buckley (Oct 29, 2020)

Marry, kill and fuck all of them, in that order.


----------



## George Orson Welles (Oct 29, 2020)

I have a simple answer; _why?_


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Oct 29, 2020)

>you cannot fuck more than one
I'm aware this is a majority opinion, but who the fuck would want to fuck even one of them?
>you have to kill at least one
Again, who the fuck wouldn't want to kill all of them?
>marry
I'd love to hold a grand wedding celebration for Zach "Zinnia" Antolak and Kev Gibes plus Ed Gorcenski and Dan "Kate Spice" Johnston.


JY's Tampon said:


> I always thought I’d give anything to see someone hold Sapphixy’s head underwater. Now faced with what “anything” means I’m not so sure anymore.


...why, and more importantly, how the fuck would you drown a manatee?


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Oct 29, 2020)

Fuck: Zach. His notion of sex is sticking things up his ass, so just ram a broom handle up there and we’re done.

Marry: Jake. He claims to be asexual, so I don’t have to fuck him. But at the same time, it would be fun to be able to call him out on his shit.

Kill: Toren. Or maybe Sapphixy.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Oct 29, 2020)

Fuck: Colt, because he vaguely resembles a man.
Marry: Jake Alley to a railroad track
Kill: Them All, eventually, once I draft a plan for eugenics and submit it.


----------



## Kenya Jones (Oct 30, 2020)

IM GONNA FUCK THEM ALL


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Oct 30, 2020)

Obviously I'd marry Jake because I can change him you know, make an honest woman out of him. He just needs someone to bring him a blanket and cocoa every so often and he'll be an upstanding productive citizen in no time. I could fill out all that nasty paperwork for him, get him a new e-mail address and he'd have nothing standing in his way anymore. Look out world here comes Mrs. Ocean for her debut.


----------



## Creep3r (Oct 30, 2020)

Fuck:
Marry:




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Kill:
No need. They'll off themselves eventually.


----------



## I raped a dog 2day (Oct 30, 2020)

Boris Blank's glass eye said:


> >you cannot fuck more than one
> I'm aware this is a majority opinion, but who the fuck would want to fuck even one of them



I’m sure that there are some desperate, thirsty incels who would gladly slide their dick into any willing hole they could find.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Oct 30, 2020)

I raped a dog 2day said:


> I’m sure that there are some desperate, thirsty incels who would gladly slide their dick into any willing hole they could find.


There are people spanking it to Tim Whitbeck. Basically there are no lower limits to human depravity.


----------



## Large (Oct 30, 2020)

LET THE BODIES HIT THE FLOOR


----------



## TurdEthics (Oct 30, 2020)

Fuck: SFtheWolf
Marry: SecretGamerGnome
Kill: Sling Blade

I'd fuck SFtheWolf to add emotional pain to the beatings I'd give my "wife". 

I feel no explanation in killing Sling Blade is needed.


----------



## BIG DADDY (Oct 30, 2020)

Fuck: Sure, I’ll give that buxom redhead Violet Hargrave a personal session of the micro vs. the massive. But only if I can gag him because I don’t want to hear any sperging about gamergate or tabletop games
Marry: Shit!!! Guys, I think I killed Jake Alley. We were halfway into a gender-affirming session involving Kamen Rider and a fig when I realized that maybe the gag was a bad idea with his collapsed nostrils. Shit, shit shit.
Kill: Ok, I can still recover from this. I placed a few calls to Trans Life Line from his phone to make it look like he was ready to go all 13 reasons why. They didn’t answer so so far so good. His social media was already full of posts about him being on the brink, so all I had to do was make it look like his cat ran away so he didn’t have any excuses left. I got ahold of one of Nora’s bots and programmed it with Jake’s talking points so I think we can even keep the thread going. I’m going to lie low for awhile, maybe spend some time in Tijuana or Sisterwood. Greta owes me some money for when we swindled a women’s shelter back in ‘04 so I think she’ll cover for me.


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Oct 30, 2020)

Fuck: none.
Marry: none.
Kill: All.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Oct 30, 2020)

Kenya Jones said:


> IM GONNA FUCK THEM ALL


You must be the Pokemon trainer of tranny fuckers.


----------



## REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! (Dec 2, 2020)

I would fuck Kyle with a broom handle until I broke teeth, marry Rhys to my bitch lesbian ex-wife Sheila (there is no worse fate) and kill the rest of the rat king by swapping their estrogen injections with bleach.


----------



## GriffithHawkmoth (Mar 25, 2021)

I feel like this is another poll DSP would win the fuck option if he was an available choice........


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Apr 7, 2021)

Well I'm glad this got necroed so I can point out that I've realized the correct answer was

Fuck my life
Marry the Void
Kill myself


----------

